# Sticky  Real TPMS information for 2008 Altima would be appreciated



## EdPic (Mar 4, 2019)

Can anybody provide real information on TPMS on the 2008 altima. I replaced all the sensors using aftermarket 40700-JA01B type sensors. Some Internet sources state I need an activation tool applied to each sensor to first activate the sensor. Other sources say to ground out the white TPMS wire under the dash 6 times to put the Altima in learning mode while each tire is inflated to different pressures, then drive the car for 10 minutes. Still other sources say I need both a tool to activate the sensor then another tool (or the same $$$$ tool) connected to the OBD port.

Any real help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can help! First, let's talk about the TPMS sensors, themselves. They can come "ready to program" or, as many are, in "sleep" mode. In order to get a new TPMS sensor out of "sleep" mode, you need a TPMS trigger tool. These are not expensive and I would recommend getting one, because it will also make the program process a lot easier. Often they will say for GM vehicles, but it will also work on Nissans. Here's one that is sold through Walmart:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/TSV-EL-50448-Auto-Tire-Pressure-Monitor-Sensor-TPMS-Relearn-Reset-Activation-Tool-OEC-T5-for-GM-Series-Vehicle/388727359



Put the trigger tool next to the new TPMS sensor and press the button on the tool. That's all it takes to "wake" the sensor and it can be done to the new sensor in the box or as installed on the wheel. 

Now, let's talk about programming the TPMS sensors to the TPMS control unit (which is built into the Body Control Module, or "BCM"). Programming, or "ID Registration" of the TPMS sensors can be done with or without a scan tool. Also, it can be done using the TPMS trigger tool, or, by adjusting the tire pressures to different settings, usually as follows:
left-front: 36 PSI
right-front: 33 PSI
right-rear: 30 PSI
left-rear: 27 PSI

If not using a scan tool, there is a 2-pin, white plastic harness connector that runs off of the same harness as the OBD II connector and often taped to the harness with blue electrical tape (if never used before). This is the TPMS diagnostic connector and it will have a single wire going to it. In order to ID Register the TPMS sensors, we need to get the control unit into "ID registration mode." A couple of button pushes on a scan tool will do this...or, you can use the manual method. With the manual method, you'll need something to ground the wire at the TPMS diagnostic connector. Some use a bent paper clip or even a special tool that is, IMO, a waste of money; I use a lead wire with alligator clip ends and a pin. BTW, there are YouTube vids on this procedure if you wish to look. Turn the key "on" and immediately ground the TPMS diagnostic connector 6 times in 10 seconds to put into ID Register mode, which will cause the TPMS warning light to flash. Next, proceed to register the TPMS sensors, as follows:

With trigger tool:
Place the tool next to the valve stem at the LF wheel and press the button on the tool. If the sensor registers with the control unit, the exterior lights on the vehicle will flash. Continue, in order, to the RF, RR and LR wheels and repeat procedure. When done, turn the key off. Done.

With tire pressures set as previously specified:
Drive the vehicle more than 25 MPH for about 5 minutes until the TPMS warning light turns solid; the sensors are programmed. Turn the vehicle off and set the tire pressures to spec. Done. 

Note: if, when registering the sensors, the exterior lights won't flash, you may have a sensor with a dead battery or a bad sensor.


----------



## EdPic (Mar 4, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> I can help! First, let's talk about the TPMS sensors, themselves. They can come "ready to program" or, as many are, in "sleep" mode. In order to get a new TPMS sensor out of "sleep" mode, you need a TPMS trigger tool. These are not expensive and I would recommend getting one, because it will also make the program process a lot easier. Often they will say for GM vehicles, but it will also work on Nissans. Here's one that is sold through Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smj999smj said:


> I can help! First, let's talk about the TPMS sensors, themselves. They can come "ready to program" or, as many are, in "sleep" mode. In order to get a new TPMS sensor out of "sleep" mode, you need a TPMS trigger tool. These are not expensive and I would recommend getting one, because it will also make the program process a lot easier. Often they will say for GM vehicles, but it will also work on Nissans. Here's one that is sold through Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, great 


EdPic said:


> Can anybody provide real information on TPMS on the 2008 altima. I replaced all the sensors using aftermarket 40700-JA01B type sensors. Some Internet sources state I need an activation tool applied to each sensor to first activate the sensor. Other sources say to ground out the white TPMS wire under the dash 6 times to put the Altima in learning mode while each tire is inflated to different pressures, then drive the car for 10 minutes. Still other sources say I need both a tool to activate the sensor then another tool (or the same $$$$ tool) connected to the OBD port.
> 
> Any real help would greatly be appreciated.


Thanks, Great information.


----------



## Roddya61 (Dec 4, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> I can help! First, let's talk about the TPMS sensors, themselves. They can come "ready to program" or, as many are, in "sleep" mode. In order to get a new TPMS sensor out of "sleep" mode, you need a TPMS trigger tool. These are not expensive and I would recommend getting one, because it will also make the program process a lot easier. Often they will say for GM vehicles, but it will also work on Nissans. Here's one that is sold through Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I realize this is an old post but I cant find the answer I need..So here I go..so you were talking about the wire to ground 6 times to put in relearn state...I watched all the videos I could find on finding that wire. They all said its where you said it was. Problem I have a 2013 altima 3.5 and that wire is not there I found 1 video that said it was by the fuse box and it was not that either. I bought all the tools I need for this job and cant find that on wire plug...anywhere..any ideas?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no wire on a gen5 and no manual procedure that I know about. I could be wrong about the latter but not the former. So it definitely won't be the same procedure if one exists.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> There's no wire on a gen5 and no manual procedure that I know about. I could be wrong about the latter but not the former. So it definitely won't be the same procedure if one exists.


Good to know!


----------

